# Gettin ready for my first fattys!



## midnightdinner (Apr 22, 2013)

So I'm gunna try and make two fattys, havent done this before but they look awesome! Gunna roll them tonight and have them ready to put on tomorrow morning. Since I've never done this I got some questions. First off I'm using breakfest sausage on both, as well as a bacon weave. I want one to be spicey, so I'm adding jalapanos. One thing I'm wondering is how to do the eggs. I've seen hardboiled, but is there a way to do them scrambled? also anyone have a temp/time I should shoot for? I'll be posting pictures as I go, but any advice and tips would be much appreciated!! 

-midnightdinner


----------



## seenred (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, midnightdinner.  You can certainly put scrambled eggs in your breakfast sausage fatty.  One of my favorites is a breakfast fatty with eggs, cheese, onions, jalapenos, &  ham chunks, then wrapped with the bacon weave.

Shoot for an IT temp of about 165*.  At a cook-chamber temp of approximately 250, you should expect around 3 hours, give or take.  One tip:  during the last hour of the cook I like to crank the temp up to 275-300* to crisp up the bacon nicely.

Good Luck, and don't forget, we Love Qview!

BTW, if you haven't seen these, they are a good read before you try fatties for the first time.  Good tutorials by Silverwolf:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87031/rollin-a-fatty-my-version

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87072/bacon-weave-tutorial

Red


----------



## midnightdinner (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks a bunch Red, those tutorials were great! Once my girlfriend gets back from town, I'll be putting these bad boys together and posting Qview!! Pretty excited


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 22, 2013)

For your eggs you might try scrambling them so they are still a bit runny that way they don't overcook inside the fatty.

Good luck and be sure to post q-view as you go!

Bill


----------



## midnightdinner (Apr 23, 2013)

Will do, but there was a minor setback last night. My girlfriend got ground pork instead of breakfest sausage haha so I'm going to be wrapping them tonight. I was thinking though about trying a ground pork one, but not sure if it will work since it's so lean.


----------



## midnightdinner (Apr 23, 2013)

If ground pork will work, I was thinking about gouda cheese, asparagus, mushroom, and onion. I would saute the onion first probably and maybe boil the asparagus for a bit??


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2013)

midnightdinner said:


> If ground pork will work, I was thinking about gouda cheese, asparagus, mushroom, and onion. I would saute the onion first probably and maybe boil the asparagus for a bit??


If you can mold the ground pork into a ball it should work, especially if you are doing the bacon weave wrap. Season the ground pork with sage, salt,pepper and you'll have a simple breakfast sausage.


----------



## midnightdinner (Apr 23, 2013)

wow thanks, I think I'll give these a try then. Any thoughts on the asparagus? not sure if I should boil first or not.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2013)

midnightdinner said:


> wow thanks, I think I'll give these a try then. Any thoughts on the asparagus? not sure if I should boil first or not.


I would just cook the asparagus in the fatty. We like ours crisp and not mushy.


----------



## sound1 (Apr 23, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I would just cook the asparagus in the fatty. We like ours crisp and not mushy.


X2.....The asparagus comes out great


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 23, 2013)

waiting on the q-views!  I'm In!

Kat


----------



## michief (Apr 23, 2013)

I prefer the pork for many of my fatties ans uaually do one or more that way in each batch I do

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## midnightdinner (Apr 23, 2013)

Alright so I just rolled two up using ground pork. I have them in wrap and in the fridge now. I'll be making the bacon weave in an hour or so. So rolling these was a little hard, and as you can see, some of the "stuffings" are showing, I hope this is ok. The first one I did, and the fattier of the fattys, was Gouda, Asparagus, Mushroom, Eggs, and sauted onions/garlic. The second one was Red Pepper Jack cheese, Jalapanos, Green Peppers, onion. 













P1020151.JPG



__ midnightdinner
__ Apr 23, 2013





  













P1020154.JPG



__ midnightdinner
__ Apr 23, 2013





  













P1020155.JPG



__ midnightdinner
__ Apr 23, 2013


----------



## big d3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Can't wait to hear how the asparagus turns out.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2013)

midnightdinner said:


> Alright so I just rolled two up using ground pork. I have them in wrap and in the fridge now. I'll be making the bacon weave in an hour or so. So rolling these was a little hard, and as you can see, some of the "stuffings" are showing, I hope this is ok. The first one I did, and the fattier of the fattys, was Gouda, Asparagus, Mushroom, Eggs, and sauted onions/garlic. The second one was Red Pepper Jack cheese, Jalapanos, Green Peppers, onion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will get some oozing out from the areas not covered with the pork. So face the open end up when smoking! It's pretty easy to get carried away with the filling!


----------



## midnightdinner (Apr 23, 2013)

Just put the bacon weave on my spicy fatty, let it sit for about 30-45 min and threw it on the grill. My neighbor came over and ended up with his idea of a fatty, the name says it all haha. Chicken, spicy breakfast sausage, green pepper, pepper cheese, garlic, mushroom, tomato, and a chili curry sauce. 













P1020156.JPG



__ midnightdinner
__ Apr 23, 2013





  













P1020160.JPG



__ midnightdinner
__ Apr 23, 2013


















P1020159.JPG



__ midnightdinner
__ Apr 23, 2013


----------



## sound1 (Apr 23, 2013)

It's all in the presentation  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A neighborly thing, sharing you smoker time. All about the fun and a couple


----------



## midnightdinner (Apr 23, 2013)

This is the smoker we're using, and the maple chunks were smoking with. Coals from the woodstove, and wood from the woods...a couple 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  indeed haha. About to open it and add the second fatty, the one with asparagus. 













P1020162.JPG



__ midnightdinner
__ Apr 23, 2013


----------



## midnightdinner (Apr 23, 2013)

Just opened the smoker and added the other fatty, hope our first ones will be done in an hour. Looks like they're going nicely.....













P1020166.JPG



__ midnightdinner
__ Apr 23, 2013


















P1020165.JPG



__ midnightdinner
__ Apr 23, 2013


















P1020164.JPG



__ midnightdinner
__ Apr 23, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 23, 2013)

WOW They look good.


----------



## midnightdinner (Apr 23, 2013)

Do most people wrap their fattys in foil after smoking and let sit?


----------



## midnightdinner (Apr 23, 2013)

killin time...








Killin time with some jams and a few brews


----------



## midnightdinner (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's my neighbor's fatty, turned out great!













P1020177.JPG



__ midnightdinner
__ Apr 23, 2013






topped with the chili curry sauce


----------



## seenred (Apr 23, 2013)

midnightdinner said:


> killin time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!!  Are you on the guitar or the banjo?

Red


----------



## midnightdinner (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm on the guitar, and my neighbor is on the banjo.


----------



## midnightdinner (Apr 23, 2013)

P1020185.JPG



__ midnightdinner
__ Apr 23, 2013


















P1020184.JPG



__ midnightdinner
__ Apr 23, 2013


















P1020183.JPG



__ midnightdinner
__ Apr 23, 2013





 

this was the one I made with Jalapanos and such, turned out nice!!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks great.*  *I need to try some fatties.  Were they as easy as everyone says they are?


----------



## midnightdinner (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I found I wanted to fill them too much, so be careful of that. Overall easy I would say though, just a fun project that turned out!


----------



## seenred (Apr 23, 2013)

midnightdinner said:


> Well I found I wanted to fill them too much, so be careful of that. Overall easy I would say though, just a fun project that turned out!


Looks like they turned out great!  Sure looks tasty...Very nicely done!  And yes, it is very easy to overstuff them.  I kinda get carried away myself sometimes...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## bdbob83 (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks awesome ..can't wait to roll my own


----------



## midnightdinner (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's a pic of the last one, the asparagus and egg turned out great! 













P1020187.JPG



__ midnightdinner
__ Apr 23, 2013


















P1020190.JPG



__ midnightdinner
__ Apr 23, 2013






the second pic is a slice of both of the fattys!


----------



## bimmer (Apr 24, 2013)

I just did my first fatty a couple of weeks ago. I was SO intrigued by the Reuben Fatty that we had to try that one first.

Country Sausage, fresh sliced Corned Beef from the Deli, fresh Swiss cheese, Saurkraut (well drained), stone ground mustard.

It was inCREDible!

Found some fresh Caraway Rye, HEAVEN!













DSC_0587.JPG



__ bimmer
__ Apr 24, 2013


















Reuben Fatty.jpg



__ bimmer
__ Apr 24, 2013


----------



## midnightdinner (Apr 24, 2013)

wow, that sounds great. so you sliced it and served over rye? also did the saurkraut hold up well?? I love reubens so i think i know what im making next haha


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 24, 2013)

Great looking fatties! The possibilities are endless!

One of my last fatties:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136328/hes-loco


----------



## rong (Apr 24, 2013)

Fantastic!!!!!


----------



## dr k (Apr 24, 2013)

Triple Threat! All three look good.


----------



## bimmer (Apr 24, 2013)

midnightdinner said:


> wow, that sounds great. so you sliced it and served over rye? also did the saurkraut hold up well?? I love reubens so i think i know what im making next haha


Yeah it did. I think next time I'll add more but you really need to get the liquid out of it. I strained it through a strainer, kinda mashing it as I went. I will also use more fillings. I went with 6 large deli sliced corned beef, next time I'll do 8. Same with the Swiss cheese I used 6 and will do 8 next time. I put the mustard on the corned beef rather than the sausage. As I mentioned, I got a fresh loaf of Caraway Rye, not the sandwich size loaf but rather like a large baguette. That size was perfect for the fatty slices. I could see adding horseradish too!


----------



## bluto (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh man!  :drool


----------



## drtre (Apr 25, 2013)

whoa that looks awesome.

reminds me of Epic Meal Time.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 25, 2013)

Add a little Russian dressing and I'd be in heaven. Those look great.

chris


----------



## midnightdinner (Apr 25, 2013)

Yea I was actually thinking of the dressing!! sounds good. I think every time I post now I'm gunna try to include a bit of our jamming while waiting for the grub


----------

